# Need help finding a contract printer for sports jerseys



## drscientist (Feb 19, 2014)

Hey guys, I hope I'm not breaking any rules here. I had a few serious questions.

I own a sports uniform company and I need someone that can receive my jerseys, print them in either screen printing/heat transfer or tackle twill, and ship them out.

I also want them to send a proof to the customer and have it approved by them before beginning printing.

What sort of pricing am I looking at for this? How can I find someone for this?

Also, is screen printing better than vinyl heat transfer for sports uniforms?

I'm just looking for help in the right direction. Thanks!


----------



## rippetm1 (Jan 14, 2011)

Send me an email. We do a lot of uniforms. I use screen printing for most. But some schools around here use the same uniforms for 3 years. In that case I use vinyl transfer. [email protected]

Sent from my SCH-I545 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

:: Service request post moved to the proper Service Referrals/Recommendations section of the forum. Read more here  ::​


----------



## studog79 (Jul 13, 2006)

If you are still looking get me a shout. I own a sporting goods store also and I am very familiar with jerseys.


----------

